# Optische Illusion x7



## Buterfly (27 Aug. 2008)

​


----------



## Katzun (27 Aug. 2008)

finde ich jut solche bilder... das letzte bild erkenn ich nicht, wo ist da die täuschung?

:thx:


----------



## Buterfly (27 Aug. 2008)

katzun schrieb:


> finde ich jut solche bilder... das letzte bild erkenn ich nicht, wo ist da die täuschung?




Guck dir mal die Treppe an und such den höchsten Punkt


----------



## Katzun (27 Aug. 2008)

alles klar


----------



## Muli (27 Aug. 2008)

Mag auch den "HÄH?-Effekt"! 

Danke für die schönen Bilder!


----------

